# Any Jacket to Match these Pants?



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

just get a cheap light blue jacket. blue jacket and yellow pants is flavour of the season for gapers and kids without a clue. "oh hey I wear the same colours as John Jackson, aren't i steezy?"


----------



## tAo77 (Oct 14, 2010)

I'm thinking...

Save on Sessions Truth Snowboard Jacket Tang - Mens Snowboards Jackets Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing


----------



## GSXRBry (Nov 8, 2010)

connordd said:


> Hey I'm wondering if anyone has any jacket suggestions to match these pants: Save on Oakley Karn Snowboard Pants Enamel Yellow - Mens Snowboards Pants Clothes Snowboarding Apparel Clothing I would like the jacket to be under $150.
> Thanks In advance,
> Connor


This


----------



## connordd (Mar 7, 2010)

GSXRBry said:


> This


I might just do that... :thumbsup:


----------



## oneshot (Oct 8, 2010)

another good match


----------



## connordd (Mar 7, 2010)

oneshot said:


> another good match


maybe not that one.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)




----------



## connordd (Mar 7, 2010)

Or that one!


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

anything that is not yellow


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

My first choice would be:

Burton Southsider Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket 2010

Then this:

Burton Entourage Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket 2010

If you are feeling colorful:

Bonfire Blur Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket 2010


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

find something on sale - also how manys easons do you have under your belt?


----------



## connordd (Mar 7, 2010)

bassholic said:


> find something on sale - also how manys easons do you have under your belt?


about 35 days


----------



## connordd (Mar 7, 2010)

Leo said:


> My first choice would be:
> 
> Burton Southsider Mens Insulated Snowboard Jacket 2010
> 
> ...


I'm going to go with the Bonfire Blur thanks!


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

connordd said:


> I'm going to go with the Bonfire Blur thanks!


No thank you! 

I can't wait for the snow.


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

the yellow ones?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

bassholic said:


> the yellow ones?


No, he bought the green ones


----------



## connordd (Mar 7, 2010)

Leo said:


> I can't wait for the snow.


:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bassholic (Dec 22, 2009)

AS long as he can ride, he'll be good


----------

